
Markov kbd: keyboard layout that changes by markov frequency - signa11
https://github.com/shapr/markovkeyboard
======
shae
Well _I_ certainly enjoyed this, it was great fun to write!

If you have any suggestions or ideas, I'm always happy to hear them!

